# King of the Mountain



## Warrigal (May 4, 2018)

A brumby (wild horse) stallion in the High Country of southern New South Wales







These horses are thriving in the Kosciuszko National Park but their hard hoofs are causing a lot of damage to the fragile alpine ecosystem. Australian native mammals all have soft feet which are not a problem. Culling is sometimes necessary but it always causes much distress because people are very sentimental about horses.


----------



## -Oy- (May 5, 2018)

Lovely shot and well composed. What did you use?


----------



## LoneRogue (May 11, 2018)

Beautiful wilderness scene. The lighting in the foreground contrasts just right with the dark distance


----------

